# ID wird nicht erzeugt



## Pommes9485 (24. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe heute erst mit der Android Entwicklung angefangen und habe gleich schon ein Problemchen.

Die ID, welche ich in der main.xml angegeben habe, wird in der r.java Klasse einfach nicht erzeugt.
Dann kann ich ja auch nicht darauf zugreifen und das ist wichtig !!!
Hier der XML Code :
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<RelativeLayout xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    android:layout_width="fill_parent"
    android:layout_height="fill_parent">
    <TextView
        android:id="@+id/label"
        android:layout_width="fill_parent"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:text="Type here:"/>
    <EditText
        android:id="@+id/entry"
        android:layout_width="fill_parent"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:background="@android:drawable/editbox_background"
        android:layout_below="@id/label"/>
    <Button
        android:id="@+id/ok"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_below="@id/entry"
        android:layout_alignParentRight="true"
        android:layout_marginLeft="10dip"
        android:text="OK" />
    <ImageView
	android:id="@+id/imageview"   
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:tint="#55ff0000"
        android:src="@drawable/bild"/>
</RelativeLayout>[/XML]

Der Java Code ist ja eigentlich hinfällig, aber hier der Ausschnitt, an dem ich erkannte, das die ID nicht erzeugt wird :

 ImageView image = (ImageView) findViewById(R.id.imageview);

Er fragt mich beim starten auch nicht, ob ich änderungen speichern möchte...

Was mache ich falsch ?


----------



## eRaaaa (24. Jul 2011)

Pommes9485 hat gesagt.:


> Was mache ich falsch ?




Kann man so jetzt schwer sagen. An sich jetzt so erst einmal nichts, die XML-Datei und die Codezeile sollten laufen (in sofern z.B. das drawable exisitert etc.) Die R.java wird allerdings nicht neu generiert wenn irgendwo Fehler im Projekt sind (z.B. im Code oder anderen XML-Dateien). Kannst du das ausschließen?


----------



## Pommes9485 (24. Jul 2011)

Ich habe es grade eben hinbekommen. Habe die XML Datein in Exlipse geöffnet und nochmal extra abgespeichert, dann gehts es automatisch.

Dabei ist mir der Layout Manager aufgefallen. Dieser erzeugt ja automatisch die XML. Nur sieht das in der Praxis dann ganz anders aus, als in der Vorschau ?

Diese LayOuts bringen mich noch um den Verstand...

EDIT :

Jetzt gehts, ich frage wohl zu schnell 
Habe noch nen zwietes LayOut mit reingehauen...


----------

